# Worlds worst mug shots



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

At least he got a haircut for his portrait.


----------



## wooded (Mar 6, 2012)

I thought for a moment that this was the member who recently did the video on lingere valets made as for Christmas gifts…..........;-j


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Hmmm, very suspect.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)




----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Although…. I like the shirt!!!


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## jinkyjock (Feb 2, 2014)

English artist Grayson Perry as his alter ego Claire.


----------

